
How to answer 23 of the most common interview questions  - nickb
http://www.bspcn.com/2007/10/06/how-to-answer-23-of-the-most-common-interview-questions/
======
alex_c
I would say some of those are red flags about the company itself... especially
"Are you willing to put the interests of X Company ahead of your own?". I
would probably answer that with "Depends, is X Company willing to put my
interests ahead of its own?"

------
rkowalick
Reminds me of my friend from my old school telling me the WORST interview
question he has ever been asked:

Tell me a joke.

